# freebsd-update broken



## MRAmbiguity (Jun 16, 2012)

*H*ello all,

*I* am trying to update freebsd FreeBSD by using freebsd-update, but it seems to be broken! I am using 9.0-RELEASE.* t*he freebsd-update.conf file is the default file. *I* have never changed any settings in it, except *I* have checked it to verify ServerName is set correctly.


```
[root@mars /home2/admin]# freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update: SERVERNAME must be given via command line or configuration file.
```


----------



## MRAmbiguity (Jun 16, 2012)

*I* got a little further, here is the output.

```
[root@mars /etc]# freebsd-update fetch -s update.freebsd.org -k 800651ef4b4c71c27e60786d7b487188970f4b4169cc055784e21eb71d410cc5 -d /var/db/freebsd-update
Looking up update.freebsd.org mirrors... 1 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-RELEASE from update3.FreeBSD.org...
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: line 1072: ${QUIETREDIR}: ambiguous redirect
failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


----------



## frijsdijk (Jun 21, 2012)

Right now the update.freebsd.org seems down altogether?

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/update2.freebsd.org


----------

